# Battery Mooch : Don't Buy iJoy 20350 Batteries



## Puff the Magic Dragon

In a short review released yesterday Battery Mooch revealed that iJoy's new 20350 batteries which are used in the iJoy Avenger Baby are not safe to use at higher wattages.

The batteries claim to have a "high" amp rating of 25 Amps. Mooch's test reveals them to be between 7 and 10 Amps.

He strongly recommends not to use them above 40W, if you use them at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

What 7 to 10 amps... the great battery robbery hey


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In a short review released yesterday Battery Mooch revealed that iJoy's new 20350 batteries which are used in the iJoy Avenger Baby are not safe to use at higher wattages.
> 
> The batteries claim to have a "high" amp rating of 25 Amps. Mooch's test reveals them to be between 7 and 10 Amps.
> 
> He strongly recommends not to use them above 40W, if you use them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143223



Got to give it to Mooch, he knows how to have a good entertaining rant. Love this guy!.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BubiSparks

Really odd behaviour by iJoy considering their 26650 is one of the best....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

BubiSparks said:


> Really odd behaviour by iJoy considering their 26650 is one of the best....


They probably decided to employ cheaper engineers....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts

This weekend i bouggt the ijoy avenger with 20700 ijoy batteries... are those still fine?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Modyrts said:


> This weekend i bouggt the ijoy avenger with 20700 ijoy batteries... are those still fine?



No problems with the 20700,

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rafique

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No problems with the 20700,
> 
> View attachment 143279




Looking at the above, can someone explain if im using VCT5A's on a dual battery mod and it shows im drawing 12A. Is this 12A per battery or 12A between the 2.

I met a guy a vape con, running at 100w on a dual battery mob not sure what coils he was running but looked like a 0.15 build. would that not exceed the amp rating alot


----------

